
3 Ways Big Data and Analytics Are Making Big Changes in Healthcare - CBIL360
https://www.inc.com/drew-hendricks/3-ways-big-data-and-analytics-are-making-big-changes-in-healthcare.html
======
CBIL360
For those healthcare professionals seeking ways to leverage data insights, it
is important to evaluate whether or not they are coming from a trusted source
to ensure they are reliable and actionable. As data and analytics begin to
increase access to information, we can expect that it will be easier for
doctors, patients, researchers, and developers alike to share important health
information freely.

